# United Pigeon Combine



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

If you are interested in competitive pigeon racing, then I thought I would start this thread, in order to share with you some news and racing results, from one of the toughest race courses in the United States.

The United Pigeon Combine or UPC, is an affiliation of clubs and members from several states. But, primarily Pennsylvania and Maryland.

In recent history, it was Fred Smeltzer, and his famous 720 line which put the UPC on the map. But, the UPC has a very competitive list of clubs, and members. Many fly professionally and a UPC diploma, is a mark of excellence indeed.

September 3, 2005 is the scheduled first race, and many members claim to have released birds from the first race station already. The first 100 mile race, will be released from Culpepper, VA.

Stay tuned, and I will post race information, and exciting news. See who are the top winners and flyers on the East Coast.

I am writing this as the Publicy Director for the UPC.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good a combine win Is a test that shows where the birds are going Aginst a larger number of competitors lofts. A plus.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Saturday is the 1st Race*

We are now just days away from the first race ! There have been scattered reports of some large training toss losses. Those who waited to get in some training tosses the last two weeks were treated to fog, overcast skies, and hot humid weather.

The current weather forcasts, for Saturday, promises clear blue sunny skies. The most current information, forcasts as many as 100 lofts and thousands of birds ! This is where months of hard work and training, is put to the test. 

Stay tuned.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*2005 United Pigeon Combine YB Race Schedule*

2005 Young Bird Race Series

Distance	Station	Shipping Date	Release Date 
100 Mile	Culpepper, VA	Fri. – September 2	Sat. -- September 3 
100 Mile	Culpepper, VA	Fri. -- September 9	Sat. -- September 10 
150 Mile	Lovingston, VA	Fri. -- September 16	Sat. -- September 17 
150 Mile	Lovingston, VA	Fri. -- September 23	Sat. -- September 24 
200 Mile	Hurt, VA	Fri. -- September 30	Sat. – October 1 
250/Auct.	Danville, VA	Fri. -- October 7	Sat. -- October 8 
300 Mile	Thomasville, NC	Fri. -- October 14	Sat. -- October 15 
150 Mile Lovingston, VA	Fri. -- October 21	Sat. -- October 22 
200 Mile Hurt, VA	Fri. -- October 28	Sat. -- October 29


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Over view of results*

Debating the correct overview of the results. Here are the winners from 8 different clubs, and their speeds. It was a clear day, with no winds at release.

First Culpeper Call Ins - FINAL





GSV Collison 1327.070 Ecker 1325.627 1325.284

YORK Smith Family 1303.275 1302.610 Bolton 1290.303

HHC Duerr 1297.942 1297.820 1297.415

RLPC Price 1294.281 Dehoff 1261.022 Winkler 1257.551

CCC 1275.566 Lucky Charms 1265.082 Black Sheep 1248.297

CVR White 1258.001 Fisher 1191.959 White 1169.964

HBG Zulli 1226.319 Koch 1129.298 118.966 

GSS Golembuski 1170.543 Bayman 1119.139 Blessing 1103.823


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like congrats are in order.  Well done. Does the UPC have a web site?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*No UPC website*



Lovebirds said:


> Looks like congrats are in order.  Well done. Does the UPC have a web site?


Hello Lovebirds,

Thank you for your kind words, but sorry the UPC membership has not been in favor of, nor has supported the ideal of a web site. This comes directly from the President of the UPC, Ben Housman.

Apparently, many still rely on the paper press, and are unaware of the importance of the this new fangled thing, we call the Internet.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Words From The Top*

Rob Collison was asked for a few words of wisdom. He is the 1st place winner of the 1st Culpepper race. Here are his words...

"This race showed the importance of proper schooling of youngsters. With only 8 secs between 1st and 2nd my bird trapped with one whistle probably winning the race right on the landing board."

There you have it, from this week's winning Champion.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Warren, 

Wow, isn't that something...that a race could be so close. That's just like today's human athletes that have nearly reached a pinacle of speed and stamina. In human sprinting, the results can be seconds and hundreds of a second apart. 

I guess with the pigeons now, instant trapping is paramount as the speed of the birds in flight themselves.

Congrats on your win though


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*United Pigeon Combine Race Results*

In order to spare the readers the clutter of listing pages and pages of race results. I am listing a link which will take you to all of the detailed reporting. For the sake of space, I will only list the diploma winners on these pages.

For more details, as they become available, check out :

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...d+Pigeon+Combine&pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search

This should take you to Pigeon Mall, where our complete race results will be listed.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*1st Culpepper, Va. Race*

Rob, pointed out one very important aspect of this race. It's not the first bird home, but the first bird clocked !

Many have reported birds which were early, but failed to clock ! What makes this sport so exciting, is all the details needed to produce a Championship Team !

As many of you know, a single performance in any single race, does not a Champion make ! There are eight more scheduled races, and some tough distances to travel. Many have reported stray race birds attempting to enter their loft's during this race. Apparently, this race mixed up more then a few racers.

Stay tuned for the results of this race, and those to come.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very interesting information, Warren.

Thank you & Congratulations


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*2nd Culpeper Race Today 9/10/05*

The official results from last weeks race, are not yet available. In the mean time, today is another race, from the same station. It will not be your imagination, if there appears to be more pigeons in the sky this weekend. Most clubs around the country, will have a race this weekend. Tens of thousands of pigeons will be released in races from all over the US. We all wish them a safe trip home.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Most clubs around the country, will have a race this weekend. Tens of thousands of pigeons will be released in races from all over the US. We all wish them a safe trip home.


Yes, amen to that!

Good luck, Warren, if you are racing.

Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Care of a lost Racer*

Yes Linda,

And thank you. My YB team is among the 1501 racers released this morning 9AM EST at Culpeper, Va. 

This is a bit OT. But, if one of our readers should have a stray racer at their doorstep. I am listing a link to the AU's website, which will list how to care for a lost racer.

http://www.pigeon.org/carelostbird.htm


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Warren,

I think it's very appropriate to the topic. It's a great link and personally, I feel it should be added as a "sticky" to our Resource section. (If it's not already there, LOL)

Good luck to Smith Family Loft in todays' race.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> Warren,
> 
> I think it's very appropriate to the topic. It's a great link and personally, I feel it should be added as a "sticky" to our Resource section. (If it's not already there,
> Linda


I agree with that Linda.

I have all the racing websites bookmarket, but they should all be in our forum under a seperate thread in the racing pigeon section, under "Found a racing pigeon with a band, now what?"

Who would like to do the job?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*American Racing Pigeon Union is #1*

Great Ideal !

What made me think of this issue, was a call from a rehabber in Ligonier, Pa. the other day. She was looking for the owner of a racing pigeon with a AU band. Thank you Mary Beth, if you ever read this.

One of the reasons I support the AU, is the very extensive effort, the whole organization takes, to assist lost racing pigeons. I urge all racing fanciers to support them in their efforts.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Official 1st Culpeper, Va. Race Results*

Because of space limitations. I am going to attempt to list only the DIPLOMA WINNERS ! More detailed reporting will be on the link previously listed.

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 09/10/05-07:56
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1

Open and Sportsman Category
Name: FIRST CULPEPER Young Bird Race Flown: 09/03/2005
Released: 07:30 Birds: 1447 Lofts: 84 Station: CULPEPER, VA
Weather (Rel) Clear, NNE 4, 55 degrees (Arr) ScatClouds, NNW 9, 74 degrees
Good but not fast day. Wind favored the short end.

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ROBERT COL/20 6043 AU 05 GSV BLKC H 09:37:42 96.288 00.00 1327.068 100
2 ECKER RANC/20 4636 AU 05 GSV B C 09:38:50 97.037 00.08 1325.627 99
3 ECKER RANCH 4652 AU 05 GSV B C 09:38:52 2/ 20 00.10 1325.284 98
4 ECKER RANCH 4517 AU 05 GSV B C 09:38:53 3/ 20 00.11 1325.113 97
5 SHANNON LO/20 4490 AU 05 HAM B C 09:45:29 101.848 00.25 1322.929 96
6 MIKE FAHEY/19 50826 AU 05 BWI RC H 09:51:51 105.650 01.43 1310.853 95
7 SMITH FAMI/20 237 IF 05 YORK R H 10:16:33 123.324 02.58 1303.319 94
8 SMITH FAMILY 346 IF 05 YORK B H 10:16:38 2/ 20 03.03 1302.667 93
9 BILL DUERR/20 303 IF 05 UPC BC H 10:27:09 130.650 03.53 1297.922 92
10 BILL DUERR 4967 IF 05 A GRIZ H 10:27:10 2/ 20 03.54 1297.800 91
11 JOHN PRICE/20 805 IF 05 RLPC DC H 10:17:00 122.799 04.07 1294.277 90
12 KEITH WILK/20 5506 AU 05 GSV B H 09:33:38 90.760 03.15 1292.032 89
13 KEITH WILKERS 5543 AU 05 GSV B H 09:33:39 2/ 20 03.16 1291.858 88
14 KEITH WILKERS 1566 AU 05 CBS BSPL H 09:33:40 3/ 20 03.17 1291.684 87
15 BILL DUERR 4966 IF 05 A GRIZ H 10:28:11 3/ 20 04.55 1290.396 86
16 KYLE BOLTO/14 1783 IF 05 RLPC BC C 10:23:17 127.039 04.48 1290.303 85
17 KYLE BOLTON 667 IF 05 UPC BSOL H 10:24:12 2/ 14 05.43 1283.514 84
18 KYLE BOLTON 1797 IF 05 RLPC BC C 10:24:38 3/ 14 06.09 1280.329 83
19 JIM NORRIS/20 1933 IF 05 CCC B H 09:33:14 89.333 04.46 1275.704 82
20 LEW BURNS/20 368 IF 05 YORK B C 10:22:46 124.701 07.22 1270.443 81
21 LUCKY CHAR/20 1511 IF 05 CCC BWF C 09:40:29 93.791 06.05 1265.078 80
22 DEHOFF LOF/20 688 IF 05 UPC SIL C 10:25:06 125.447 08.42 1261.014 79
23 MIKE WHITE/20 246 IF 05 CVR B H 09:20:58 79.316 05.46 1257.999 78
24 LEONARD WI/20 1001 IF 05 RLPC B H 10:04:08 110.131 08.04 1257.551 77
25 BLACK SHEE/10 1090 IF 05 CCC B C 09:52:23 100.975 08.27 1248.268 76
26 MATTHEW HO/12 23 IF 05 YORK BWF C 10:28:02 125.885 11.05 1244.398 75
27 LEW BURNS 338 IF 05 YORK BC C 10:26:23 2/ 20 10.59 1244.392 74
28 SHANNON LOFT 5338 AU 05 GSV BC C 09:54:08 2/ 20 09.04 1243.541 73
29 JIM NORRIS 343 IF 05 CCC BC C 09:36:26 2/ 20 07.58 1243.419 72
30 LEONARD WINKL 1035 IF 05 RLPC BCWF H 10:06:07 2/ 20 10.03 1241.574 71
31 PEACH BOTT/20 1202 IF 05 RLPC BSPL C 10:36:40 131.605 12.08 1240.759 70
32 DEHOFF LOFT 526 IF 05 RLPC GRIZ H 10:28:03 2/ 20 11.39 1240.120 69
33 GEORGE SCH/20 641 IF 05 UPC DCPD H 10:26:21 124.166 11.40 1239.194 68
34 SHANNON LOFT 4487 AU 05 HAM SIL C 09:54:51 3/ 20 09.47 1237.389 67
35 MIKE FAHEY 6070 AU 05 GSV BSPL H 10:00:39 2/ 19 10.31 1234.282 66
36 ROBERT COLLIS 6045 AU 05 GSV B H 09:47:25 2/ 20 09.43 1233.231 65
----------------------------- END DIPLOMAS -----------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*2nd Culpeper Club Call In Report*

Second Culpeper – FINAL CLUB CALL IN REPORT
These results are not yet official. 



CVR Arana 1287.533 White 1249.926 1248.995
GSV Fahey 1280.318 Shanholtzer 1272.835 Wilkerson 1251.050
CCC Fleet Korrell 1242.291 1241.898 1241.505

RLPC Dehoff Loft 1231.496 Ehrhart 1225.660 Schaffer 1175.009

HBG Koch 1219.760 1175.762 Bell 1165.630
HHC Duerr 1209.415 Weigand 1180.129 1179.898 
YORK Smith Family Loft 1199.753 1185.792 Burns 1185.347

GSS Jenn Leibley 1126.905 Bayman 1079.545 Kline 1076.478


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Official Club Winners for 2nd Culpeper, 100 miles*

Race Station: Culpeper, VA
Date of Race: September 10, 2005
Lofts: 90
Birds: 1505


Individual Club Winners

POS.	CLUB	FLYER	SPEED	NO. LOFTS	NO. BIRDS 
1.	CVR	Arana Loft	1287.533 7 122
2.	GSV	Mike Fahey	1280.316 10 176 
3.	CCC	Fleet Korrell	1242.293 15 285
4.	RLPC	Dehoff Loft	1231.494 12 200
5.	HBG	Bob Koch	1219.763 16 262
6.	HHC	Wm L Duerr Jr	1209.415 12 221	
7.	YORK	Smith Family Loft	1199.819 7 112
8. GSS Jennifer Leibley	1132.068 12 145	


****Number of No Reports – 8 ****


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Diploma Winners, 2nd Culpeper Race, 100 miles*

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 09/14/05-21:48
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: SECOND CULPEPER Young Bird Race Flown: 09/10/2005
Released: 09:00 Birds: 1505 Lofts: 90 Station: CULPEPER, VA
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 68 degrees (Arr) ScatClouds, Calm, 75 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ARANA LOFT/20 2507 IF 05 WCR B C 11:22:12 104.027 00.00 1287.533 100
2 MIKE FAHEY/17 4497 AU 05 GSV B H 11:25:14 105.650 00.48 1280.316 99
3 ROY SHANHO/17 421 IF 05 UPC BLKC C 11:23:17 103.633 01.37 1272.862 98
4 KEITH WILK/20 5506 AU 05 GSV B H 11:07:41 90.760 03.37 1251.050 97
5 MIKE WHITE/20 210 IF 05 CVR B C 10:51:41 79.316 03.15 1249.926 96
6 MIKE WHITE 246 IF 05 CVR B H 10:51:46 2/ 20 03.20 1248.995 95
7 KEITH WILKERS 5509 AU 05 GSV B H 11:08:11 2/ 20 04.07 1246.170 94
8 FLEET KORR/20 702 IF 05 UPC BWF C 10:45:17 74.314 03.41 1242.293 93
9 FLEET KORRELL 373 IF 05 CCC BC H 10:45:19 2/ 20 03.43 1241.900 92
10 FLEET KORRELL 415 IF 05 CCC BC C 10:45:21 3/ 20 03.45 1241.507 91
11 MIKE WHITE 208 IF 05 CVR B C 10:52:50 3/ 20 04.24 1237.187 90
12 DEHOFF LOF/20 504 IF 05 RLPC BWF H 11:59:17 125.447 07.48 1231.494 89
13 DON BETZ/14 1156 IF 05 CVR SIL C 11:09:23 90.514 05.39 1231.261 88
14 DON BETZ 1184 IF 05 CVR RC H 11:09:58 2/ 14 06.14 1225.735 87
15 WENDELL EH/20 1780 IF 05 RLPC IC C 11:59:59 125.330 08.38 1225.661 86
16 DON BETZ 1174 IF 05 CVR B C 11:10:24 3/ 14 06.40 1221.661 85
17 BOB KOCH/20 1263 AU 05 CCC B C 12:22:13 140.136 10.38 1219.763 84
18 ARANA LOFT 2681 IF 05 WCR B H 11:30:13 2/ 20 08.01 1218.821 83
19 DON FISHER/20 609 IF 05 CVR BC H 10:45:58 73.380 05.39 1218.765 82
20 BRIAN TRES/19 2500 IF 05 WCR B H 11:30:48 104.220 08.20 1216.361 81
21 BUNKER HIL/19 6255 AU 05 GSV B H 11:34:00 106.294 08.42 1214.791 80
22 BILL DUERR/20 4932 IF 05 A BLK C 12:10:07 130.650 11.32 1209.415 79
23 ECKER RANC/20 4633 AU 05 GSV BC C 11:21:14 97.037 08.35 1209.240 78
24 ARANA LOFT 2592 IF 05 WCR BC C 11:31:30 3/ 20 09.17 1208.496 77
25 BRIAN TRESSLE 2455 IF 05 WCR B C 11:31:52 2/ 19 09.24 1207.817 76
26 ECKER RANCH 4519 AU 05 GSV BSPL H 11:21:59 2/ 20 09.20 1202.852 75
27 KEN LEGORE/20 1321 IF 05 CCC BC H 11:13:32 91.102 09.00 1200.742 74
28 KEN LEGORE 1365 IF 05 CCC SIL H 11:13:35 2/ 20 09.03 1200.293 73
29 KEN LEGORE 1355 IF 05 CCC B H 11:13:36 3/ 20 09.04 1200.143 72
30 SMITH FAMI/20 223 IF 05 YORK RED C 12:00:55 123.324 12.19 1199.819 71
31 ECKER RANCH 111 AU 05 CCC B H 11:22:26 3/ 20 09.47 1199.052 70
32 JIM NORRIS/20 343 IF 05 CCC BC C 11:11:13 89.333 09.06 1198.088 69
33 TOM MURPHY/20 301 IF 05 CVR B H 11:15:23 91.368 10.29 1187.798 68
34 SMITH FAMILY 1912 IF 05 CCC B H 12:03:03 2/ 20 14.27 1185.835 67
35 ROBERT COL/20 5034 AU 05 GSV B C 11:22:55 96.288 11.17 1185.772 66
36 ROBERT COLLIS 6025 AU 05 GSV BC C 11:22:56 2/ 20 11.18 1185.633 65
37 LEW BURNS/20 338 IF 05 YORK BC C 12:05:09 124.701 14.41 1185.379 64
38 ROBERT COLLIS 6319 AU 05 GSV B C 11:23:06 3/ 20 11.28 1184.253 63
----------------------------- END DIPLOMAS -----------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*NEWS FLASH - 1st Lovingston Race Postponed !*

The 1st Lovingston, Va. race as been reset for Sunday, September 18.

The race committee, was concerned for the safety and welfare of all the young birds, along the race course. In short, by email, Rob Collison, liberator for the United Pigeon Combine, "We want to get them home".

The weather pattern coming up the east coast, and the effects on the birds, is what led the race committee to postpone till Sunday.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Top UPC Lofts !!*

Perhaps even more meaningful then listing diploma winners, would be to post the point standings of the United Pigeon Combine as of the 2nd race on 9/10/2005. In order to get onto this list, you must have clocked birds in a race, which scored high enough to earn points. 

WinSpeed-4 United Pigeon Combine 09/16/05-19:17
Loft of the Year Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Old and Young Birds

Loft of the Year includes: Hens & Cocks A & B & C Releases

1. ECKER RANCH Total accumulated points: 517 for 6 clockings

2. KEITH WILKERSON Total accumulated points: 505 for 6 clockings

3. BILL DUERR Total accumulated points: 459 for 6 clockings

4. SMITH FAMILY LOFT Total accumulated points: 432 for 6 clockings

5. KYLE BOLTON Total accumulated points: 424 for 6 clockings

6. ROBERT COLLISON Total accumulated points: 423 for 6 clockings

7. MIKE WHITE Total accumulated points: 414 for 6 clockings

8. JIM NORRIS Total accumulated points: 352 for 6 clockings

9. LEW BURNS Total accumulated points: 339 for 6 clockings

10. DEHOFF LOFT Total accumulated points: 319 for 6 clockings

11. MIKE FAHEY Total accumulated points: 318 for 5 clockings

12. FLEET KORRELL Total accumulated points: 276 for 3 clockings

13. SHANNON LOFT Total accumulated points: 261 for 4 clockings

14. DON BETZ Total accumulated points: 260 for 3 clockings

15. ARANA LOFT Total accumulated points: 260 for 3 clockings

16. ROY SHANHOLTZER Total accumulated points: 259 for 4 clockings

17. ALLEN WEIGAND Total accumulated points: 243 for 6 clockings

18. JOHN PRICE Total accumulated points: 236 for 6 clockings

19. GEORGE SCHAFFER Total accumulated points: 231 for 5 clockings

20. KEN LEGORE Total accumulated points: 219 for 3 clockings

21. LEONARD WINKLER Total accumulated points: 207 for 4 clockings

22. LUCKY CHARMS LOFT Total accumulated points: 207 for 4 clockings

23. BRIAN TRESSLER Total accumulated points: 196 for 3 clockings

24. DON FISHER Total accumulated points: 190 for 5 clockings

25. BOB KOCH Total accumulated points: 190 for 5 clockings

26. TOM MURPHY Total accumulated points: 164 for 6 clockings

27. ROBERT BANKARD Total accumulated points: 151 for 3 clockings

28. RON KORRELL Total accumulated points: 143 for 3 clockings
LOFT OF THE YEAR REPORT (WinSpeed - 4) page 2


29. BLACK SHEEP LOFT Total accumulated points: 141 for 5 clockings

30. BUNKER HILL LOFT Total accumulated points: 140 for 3 clockings

31. MATTHEW HOOVER Total accumulated points: 138 for 3 clockings

32. STAN BELL Total accumulated points: 131 for 3 clockings

33. CARROLL HOOVER Total accumulated points: 119 for 3 clockings

34. ROBERT SMITH Total accumulated points: 116 for 5 clockings

35. GARY STEVENSON Total accumulated points: 105 for 4 clockings

36. ACTION JACKSON LOFT Total accumulated points: 98 for 4 clockings

37. A&W LOFT Total accumulated points: 89 for 2 clockings

38. WENDELL EHRHART Total accumulated points: 86 for 1 clockings

39. MIKE BOILON Total accumulated points: 81 for 2 clockings

40. LOUIE BECKER Total accumulated points: 71 for 3 clockings

41. PEACH BOTTOM LOFT Total accumulated points: 70 for 1 clockings

42. WOODY GOTTLEIB Total accumulated points: 67 for 3 clockings

43. GARY ANDERSON Total accumulated points: 63 for 2 clockings

44. ZULLI & SONS LOFT Total accumulated points: 62 for 1 clockings

45. TOAST LOFT Total accumulated points: 54 for 2 clockings

46. NORM SHEAFFER Total accumulated points: 40 for 1 clockings

47. ED GOLEMBEWSKI Total accumulated points: 38 for 1 clockings

48. JOE KEMPLER Total accumulated points: 36 for 1 clockings

49. SOUTH MOUNTAIN LOFT Total accumulated points: 35 for 4 clockings

50. HOFF LOFT Total accumulated points: 27 for 1 clockings

51. WAYNE LOWE Total accumulated points: 22 for 1 clockings

52. JENN LEIBLEY Total accumulated points: 19 for 1 clockings

53. MR WILSONS LOFT Total accumulated points: 16 for 1 clockings

54. TONY VILLARREAL Total accumulated points: 12 for 1 clockings

55. GARRY BAILEY Total accumulated points: 11 for 1 clockings

56. NELSON MYERS Total accumulated points: 6 for 1 clockings

57. WILLIE DE JESUS Total accumulated points: 5 for 1 clockings

LOFT OF THE YEAR REPORT (WinSpeed - 4) page 3

58. JIM BAYMAN Total accumulated points: 3 for 1 clockings

59. M & K LOFT Total accumulated points: 3 for 1 clockings

60. BILLS LOFT Total accumulated points: 1 for 1 clockings


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*The Arana Loft*

If you have been following the United Pigeon Combine's Race Results, then you know the 2nd Culpeper race held on September 10, 2005 with 90 lofts, and 1505 birds, was won by none other then the Arana Loft.

I asked Mr. Arana for some insight, and or words of wisdom, and this is what he said.

"We would like to say that even though we don't really sit in a good location for flying route 15. If you work hard, get your birds in the right condition, and give your birds the best chance, you can to succeed. They respond and reward you with good results".


The Arana Loft

There you have it, from this weeks UPC Champion.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*1st Lovingston, Va. Race Report is Official !*

Race Station: Lovingston, VA
Lofts: 80
Birds: 1264

Date of Race: September 18, 2005



Individual Club Winners

POS.	CLUB	FLYER	SPEED	NO. LOFTS	NO. BIRDS 
1.	HHC	Wm. L. Duerr Jr.	1318.927 10 170
2.	RLPC	John Price	1312.448 9 130 
3.	GSV	Rob Collison	1271.098 7 124
4.	CCC	Dennis Reaver	1257.929 14 250
5.	YORK	Lew Burns	1234.650 5 73
6.	HBG	Arvel Freydenfelt	1209.415 16 256	
7.	GSS	Josh Thomas	1188.389 8 86
8. CVR Mike White	1167.254 11 175	


****Number of No Reports – 7 ****


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*1st Lovingston, Va. UPC Diploma Winners*

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 09/22/05-18:43
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: FIRST LOVINGSTON Young Bird Race Flown: 09/18/2005
Released: 07:45 Birds: 1264 Lofts: 80 Station: LOVINGSTON, VA
Weather (Rel) MostCloudy, Calm, 63 degrees (Arr) Clear, WSW 7, 79 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 BILL DUERR/20 4972 IF 05 A BWF H 12:09:50 198.473 00.00 1318.927 100
2 BILL DUERR 4964 IF 05 A B C 12:09:59 2/ 20 00.09 1318.181 99
3 JOHN PRICE/19 816 IF 05 RLPC BC C 12:01:51 191.535 01.15 1312.448 98
4 JOHN PRICE 5327 AU 05 SWK B H 12:01:57 2/ 19 01.21 1311.937 97
5 DEHOFF LOF/19 521 IF 05 RLPC WHIT C 12:12:13 194.034 08.18 1277.912 96
6 ROBERT COL/20 6012 AU 05 GSV BCSP C 11:33:46 165.219 08.17 1271.098 95
7 ECKER RANC/20 4620 AU 05 GSV BC C 11:34:49 165.961 08.21 1270.976 94
8 DENNIS REA/20 1850 IF 05 CCC BC H 11:29:23 160.374 10.22 1257.929 93
9 ECKER RANCH 4618 AU 05 GSV B H 11:37:20 2/ 20 10.52 1257.209 92
10 ECKER RANCH 4604 AU 05 GSV BWF C 11:37:31 3/ 20 11.03 1256.217 91
11 ROBERT BAN/20 1931 IF 05 CCC BWF C 11:26:34 156.046 13.20 1239.541 90
12 PEACH BOTT/11 248 IF 05 EMC B C 12:29:49 200.576 17.09 1239.492 89
13 ROBERT COLLIS 6043 AU 05 GSV B H 11:40:31 2/ 20 15.02 1234.668 88
14 LEW BURNS/20 363 IF 05 YORK B H 12:19:57 192.879 17.34 1234.650 87
15 LEW BURNS 305 IF 05 YORK BC C 12:19:59 2/ 20 17.36 1234.501 86
16 LEW BURNS 343 IF 05 YORK B H 12:20:09 3/ 20 17.46 1233.753 85
17 ROBERT COLLIS 6039 AU 05 GSV B H 11:41:38 3/ 20 16.09 1228.842 84
18 WOODY GOTT/19 1715 IF 05 CCC BCSP H 11:56:15 175.352 17.14 1228.407 83
19 ROBERT SMI/20 5835 IF 05 HHC RC C 11:55:12 174.482 17.22 1227.309 82
20 MIKE FAHEY/16 6070 AU 05 GSV BSPL H 11:56:11 174.615 18.10 1223.502 81
21 JOHN PRICE 5314 AU 05 SWK BC H 12:21:05 3/ 19 20.29 1221.016 80
22 ARVEL FREY/20 71 IF 05 UPC BC 12:32:05 199.152 21.19 1220.925 79
23 LEW CRESSL/20 156 IF 05 UPC B 12:57:41 215.781 24.45 1214.510 78
24 BILL DUERR 4910 IF 05 A BWF C 12:32:41 3/ 20 22.51 1214.171 77
25 JIM NORRIS/20 335 IF 05 CCC BCWF C 11:34:08 158.070 18.12 1214.098 76
26 GARRY BAIL/20 5719 IF 05 HHC B H 12:10:24 182.974 21.13 1213.447 75
27 NICK ZULLI/20 309 IF 05 HBG GRIZ H 12:50:23 210.302 24.45 1211.972 74
28 JOE KEMPLE/20 2106 IF 05 CCC RC C 11:30:44 155.384 18.22 1211.555 73
29 WOODY GOTTLEI 224 IF 05 CCC BC H 11:59:49 2/ 19 20.48 1211.212 72
30 MATTHEW HO/11 54 IF 05 YORK GRIZ C 12:28:36 194.609 23.53 1207.794 71
31 WOODY GOTTLEI 696 IF 05 RLPC SILS C 12:01:20 3/ 19 22.19 1204.045 70
32 RON KORREL/15 555 IF 05 CCC B H 11:08:28 139.143 17.47 1203.598 69
--------------------------- END DIPLOMAS -------------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Wm. L. Duerr Jr.*

William L. Duerr Jr., is the winning Champion for the 1st Lovingston Race. 

Mr. Duerr, is known to be a very tough competitor. He takes his flying and training very seriously. I have a feeling that we will be seeing his name again, before this YB season ends.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Race Data*

Remember, to visit: 

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...d+Pigeon+Combine&pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search

For a complete listing of the various official race results, point standings, and announcements.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*2nd Lovingston, Va. Official Club Winners*

Individual Club Winners

POS.	CLUB	FLYER	SPEED	NO. LOFTS	NO. BIRDS 
1.	GSV	Roy Shanholtzer	1116.513 10 122
2.	HHC	Allen Weigand	1106.520 11 192 
3.	CCC	Joe Kempler	1061.331 13 204
4.	YORK	Lew Burns	1050.268 7 87
5.	RLPC	John Price	1029.573 11 182
6.	HBG	Nick Zulli	1015.042 16 265	
7.	CVR	Tom Murphy	1002.150 10 156
8. GSS Jenn Leibley 954.748 5 60	


****Number of No Reports – 16 ****


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*2nd Lovingston, Va. UPC Diploma Winners !*

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 09/29/05-14:47
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: SECOND LOVINGSTON Young Bird Race Flown: 09/24/2005
Released: 07:45 Birds: 1256 Lofts: 83 Station: LOVINGSTON, VA
Weather (Rel) Overcast, E-12, 66 degrees (Arr) Overcast, Var-6, 71 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ROY SHANHO/14 564 IF 05 HBG GRIZ H 12:16:37 172.319 00.00 1116.513 100
2 TOAST LOFT/15 715 AU 05 EPR BWF H 11:56:42 159.612 00.06 1116.019 99
3 ALLEN WEIG/20 5655 IF 05 HHC B C 12:32:47 180.938 02.34 1106.520 98
4 ALLEN WEIGAND 5634 IF 05 HHC B H 12:32:48 2/ 20 02.35 1106.456 97
5 ALLEN WEIGAND 5643 IF 05 HHC BC C 12:32:51 3/ 20 02.38 1106.264 96
6 KEITH WILK/19 807 AU 05 EPR BC H 12:06:12 159.450 09.52 1074.326 95
7 JOE KEMPLE/16 2150 IF 05 CCC B H 12:02:41 155.384 12.44 1061.331 94
8 LEW BURNS/20 343 IF 05 YORK B H 13:08:14 192.879 19.10 1050.268 93
9 WOODY GOTT/19 230 IF 05 CCC BC C 12:39:49 175.352 18.23 1046.864 92
10 MATTHEW HOO/7 29 IF 05 YORK GRIZ C 13:15:34 194.609 23.48 1036.103 91
11 KEITH WILKERS 5509 AU 05 GSV B H 12:16:57 2/ 19 20.36 1031.919 90
12 BILL DUERR/20 4972 IF 05 A BWF H 13:24:09 198.473 26.18 1029.924 89
13 JOHN PRICE/20 973 IF 05 RLPC DC C 13:12:26 191.535 25.29 1029.573 88
14 JIM NORRIS/20 335 IF 05 CCC BCWF C 12:15:15 158.070 21.04 1029.473 87
15 BILL DUERR 4940 IF 05 A BC C 13:24:34 2/ 20 26.43 1028.661 86
16 JIM NORRIS 1568 IF 05 CCC B C 12:15:54 2/ 20 21.43 1027.003 85
17 LEW BURNS 302 IF 05 YORK B H 13:15:38 2/ 20 26.34 1026.761 84
18 MIKE FAHEY/12 6063 AU 05 GSV B H 12:44:41 174.615 24.26 1025.477 83
19 SMITH FAMI/20 351 IF 05 YORK BC H 13:13:30 191.361 26.50 1025.298 82
20 ROBERT COLL/2 6045 AU 05 GSV BWF H 12:28:40 165.219 23.13 1025.079 81
21 ROBERT BAN/20 781 IF 05 UPC BC H 12:13:13 156.046 22.14 1023.952 80
22 BILL DUERR 4948 IF 05 A BSPL H 13:26:14 3/ 20 28.23 1023.637 79
23 ECKER RANC/20 4652 AU 05 GSV B C 12:30:30 165.961 23.53 1023.072 78
24 SHANNON LO/16 456 IF 05 UPC BC H 12:40:07 170.769 25.55 1018.411 77
25 ECKER RANCH 4517 AU 05 GSV B C 12:31:55 2/ 20 25.18 1018.020 76
26 ECKER RANCH 4566 AU 05 GSV BC C 12:31:58 3/ 20 25.21 1017.843 75
27 NICK ZULLI/20 318 IF 05 HBG BSPL H 13:49:38 210.302 33.08 1015.042 74
28 KYLE BOLTO/11 701 IF 05 UPC B H 13:24:43 195.715 31.12 1013.957 73
29 DENNIS REA/20 118 IF 05 CCC BC C 12:23:27 160.374 25.38 1013.677 72
30 MIKE FAHEY 4497 AU 05 GSV SIL C 12:48:49 2/ 12 28.34 1011.524 71
31 LEW CRESSL/20 598 IF 05 HBG BSPL C 14:03:15 215.781 38.05 1004.066 70
32 JOHN PRICE 823 IF 05 RLPC BC H 13:20:57 2/ 20 34.00 1003.472 69
-------------------------------- END DIPLOMAS --------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*1st Hurt, Va. Official Club Winners !*

Race Station: Hurt, VA
Date of Race: October 1, 2005
Lofts: 76
Birds: 1011


Individual Club Winners

POS.	CLUB	FLYER	SPEED	NO. LOFTS	NO. BIRDS 
1.	GSV	Roy Shanholtzer	1544.432 9 123
2.	HBG	Ben Housman	1530.336 14 183 
3.	HHC	Garry Bailey	1524.981 11 161
4. RLPC Kyle Bolton 1511.085  10 141
5.	YORK	Smith Family Loft	1490.342 6 68
6.	GSS	Marty Valle	1484.805 5 51	
7.	CCC	Woody’s Loft	1475.878 12 162
8. CVR Tom Murphy	1391.760 11 155	


****Number of No Reports – 6 ****


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*1st Hurt, Va. UPC Diploma Winners !*

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 10/05/05-20:56
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: FIRST HURT Young Bird Race Flown: 10/01/2005
Released: 08:00 Birds: 1011 Lofts: 76 Station: HURT, VA
Weather (Rel) Part Cldy, Calm, 56 degrees (Arr) ScatClouds, Var 5, 73 degrees
Finally a good race!

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ROY SHANHO/10 564 IF 05 HBG GRIZ H 12:11:13 220.447 00.00 1544.432 100
2 BEN HOUSMA/15 1593 IF 05 HBG RC C 12:55:22 256.838 02.41 1530.336 99
3 BEN HOUSMAN 1966 IF 05 HBG B 12:55:46 2/ 15 03.05 1528.266 98
4 WILLIE DE /13 9 IF 05 UPC DC C 12:59:11 259.513 03.26 1526.630 97
5 WILLIE DE JES 158 IF 05 HBG SLAT 12:59:23 2/ 13 03.38 1525.611 96
6 GARRY BAIL/20 5708 IF 05 HHC B H 12:29:11 233.238 03.23 1524.981 95
7 BOB KOCH/10 6269 AU 05 GSV B C 12:58:04 257.916 04.08 1523.002 94
8 LEW CRESSL/20 508 IF 05 HBG BC 13:07:39 266.180 04.19 1522.757 93
9 KYLE BOLTO/20 1830 IF 05 RLPC B C 12:45:53 245.438 06.10 1511.085 92
10 ROBERT SMI/19 5813 IF 05 HHC B C 12:21:55 224.834 05.42 1510.813 91
11 LEW CRESSLER 288 IF 05 NWPA BC 13:12:45 2/ 20 09.25 1497.925 90
12 WILLIE DE JES 119 IF 05 HBG SLAT 13:05:20 3/ 13 09.35 1495.881 89
13 ROD HULTQU/10 1606 IF 05 HBG B 13:09:55 263.158 10.02 1494.389 88
14 JOHN PRICE/20 890 IF 05 RLPC BC H 12:44:10 241.193 09.17 1493.925 87
15 JOHN PRICE 652 IF 05 UPC BC C 12:44:14 2/ 20 09.21 1493.574 86
16 JOHN PRICE 655 IF 05 UPC BC H 12:44:17 3/ 20 09.24 1493.312 85
17 WENDELL EH/20 1757 IF 05 RLPC BC C 12:47:40 243.699 09.56 1491.077 84
18 SMITH FAMI/11 232 IF 05 YORK BWF H 12:45:12 241.490 09.59 1490.342 83
19 LEW BURNS/20 360 IF 05 YORK B C 12:47:29 242.945 10.36 1487.414 82
20 ROD HULTQUIST 1618 IF 05 HBG 13:11:49 2/ 10 11.56 1485.283 81
21 MARTY VALL/10 1120 IF 05 GSS B H 13:01:05 254.006 11.37 1484.805 80
22 LEW CRESSLER 586 IF 05 HBG RGRZ C 13:15:35 3/ 20 12.15 1484.477 79
23 ARVEL FREY/15 254 IF 05 HBG B C 12:56:17 249.554 11.53 1482.417 78
24 A&W LOFT/13 338 IF 05 RLPC BCWF H 12:48:24 242.685 11.49 1481.098 77
25 MARTY VALLE 1116 IF 05 GSS GRIZ H 13:02:05 2/ 10 12.37 1479.889 76
-------------------------------- END DIPLOMAS --------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Weather Delays Races*

If you are wondering why there have not been any race results posted, it is because the 10/08/2005 Danville, Va. race was pushed to 10/15/2005. The UPC has been very progressive in making sure the birds are well taken care of, and released only in good weather.

As an example, the 10/15/05 race was pushed back again on Sunday 10/16/2005 to avoid rain. The results from this race, should be available this weekend. This weekend the Thomasville, NC 300 mile race, will be held, weather permitting.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*News Flash*

Tonight's shipping for the 300 mile race has been postponed due to the inclement weather forecasted for Saturday. We will continue to monitor the race course weather and track Wilma's path into our area before determining if a Sunday or Monday release is feasible. If we attempt a race on Sunday or Monday, we will ship early in the afternoon the prior day. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Danville, Va Individual Club Winners*

Race Station: Danville, VA
Date of Race: October 16, 2005
Lofts: 62
Birds: 825


Individual Club Winners

POS.	CLUB	FLYER	SPEED	NO. LOFTS	NO. BIRDS 
1.	RLPC	Kyle Bolton	1450.189 8 109
2.	HHC	Wm L Duerr Jr	1443.882 8 115 
3.	CCC	Joe Kempler	1429.967 12 154
4.	YORK	Matt Hoover	1429.734 5 52
5.	GSV	Mike Fahey	1415.958 8 92
6.	HBG	Stanley Bell	1391.111 12 181	
7.	GSS	Marty Valle	1362.473 5 51
8. CVR Mike White 954.748 4 41	


****Number of No Reports – 9 ****


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Danville, Va. UPC Diploma Winners !!*

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 10/27/05-14:02
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: DANVILLE Young Bird Race Flown: 10/16/2005
Released: 08:00 Birds: 825 Lofts: 62 Station: DANVILLE, VA
Weather (Rel) Clear, NW 6, 53 degrees (Arr) MostCloudy, WNW 14-24, 63 degrees
Another Very Tough Day.

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 KYLE BOLTO/20 859 IF 05 RLPC BC H 13:37:29 278.077 00.00 1450.189 100
2 BILL DUERR/20 308 IF 05 UPC GRIZ C 13:43:50 282.088 01.29 1443.882 99
3 DEHOFF LOF/20 504 IF 05 RLPC BWF H 13:38:16 276.598 02.34 1439.138 98
4 JOE KEMPLE/12 45 IF 05 CCC BC C 12:52:31 237.661 04.04 1429.967 97
5 MATTHEW HOO/5 54 IF 05 YORK GRIZ C 13:40:49 276.853 04.48 1429.734 96
6 JOHN PRICE/20 807 IF 05 RLPC BCWF C 13:37:26 273.757 05.11 1427.888 95
7 WOODY GOTT/11 210 IF 05 CCC BC H 13:18:23 258.035 05.12 1426.456 94
8 MIKE FAHEY/10 6064 AU 05 GSV B H 13:18:06 255.917 07.30 1415.958 93
9 JOHN PRICE 865 IF 05 RLPC BC C 13:41:19 2/ 20 09.04 1411.642 92
10 KEITH WILK/19 5506 AU 05 GSV B H 12:58:21 238.769 08.34 1408.547 91
11 KEITH WILKERS 5523 AU 05 GSV BC H 12:58:23 2/ 19 08.36 1408.390 90
12 KEITH WILKERS 5541 AU 05 GSV B H 12:58:51 3/ 19 09.04 1406.191 89
13 MIKE FAHEY 6063 AU 05 GSV B H 13:21:11 2/ 10 10.35 1402.366 88
14 BILL DUERR 4958 IF 05 A BLK C 13:54:47 2/ 20 12.26 1399.319 87
15 BILL DUERR 4977 IF 05 A B H 13:54:58 3/ 20 12.37 1398.596 86
16 JOHN PRICE 805 IF 05 RLPC DC H 13:44:31 3/ 20 12.16 1398.530 85
17 ROBERT BAN/20 1937 IF 05 CCC BC H 13:00:18 238.258 11.08 1396.386 84
18 GARRY BAIL/20 5703 IF 05 HHC BCSP C 13:36:34 266.761 12.48 1394.967 83
19 GARRY BAILEY 5685 IF 05 HHC PESP H 13:36:38 2/ 20 12.52 1394.690 82
20 STAN BELL/12 847 IF 05 HBG B C 14:09:13 291.831 15.02 1391.111 81
21 BOB KOCH/17 1335 IF 05 HBG BC 14:10:06 291.533 16.16 1386.392 80
-------------------------------- END DIPLOMAS --------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Thomasville, Va Club Winners*

As reported on :

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...d+Pigeon+Combine&pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Thomasville, NC 300 + mile Champs*

Date of Race: October 23, 2005
Lofts: 56
Birds: 672


Individual Club Winners

POS.	CLUB	FLYER	SPEED	NO. LOFTS	NO. BIRDS 
1.	GSV	Eckeranch 1448.172 8 91
2.	RLPC	Wendell Ehrhart	1403.433 7 118
3.	HHC	Garry Bailey	1401.535 7 76
4.	YORK	Lewis Burns	1400.249 4 40
5.	HBG	Bob Koch	1391.408 13 163
6.	CCC	Fleet Korrell	1367.574 9 109
7.	GSS	Marty Valle	1335.061 4 39
8. CVR Don Fisher 1314.918 4 41	


****Number of No Reports – 2 ****


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*300 Mile Thomasville, NC 300 Mile UPC Diploma Winners*

WinSpeed-1 United Pigeon Combine 10/28/05-15:32
OVERALL Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: THOMASVILLE Young Bird Race Flown: 10/23/2005
Released: 08:30 Birds: 672 Lofts: 56 Station: THOMASVILLE, NC
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 43 degrees (Arr) ScatClouds, WNW 9, 59 degrees
Squeezed in a good one.

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ECKER RANC/20 4587 AU 05 GSV RC H 14:46:00 309.848 00.00 1450.354 100
2 ECKER RANCH 4509 AU 05 GSV BCSP H 14:46:34 2/ 20 00.33 1448.172 99
3 ECKER RANCH 4661 AU 05 GSV RED H 14:46:38 3/ 20 00.38 1447.916 98
4 ROBERT COLL/5 6043 AU 05 GSV B H 14:57:24 309.074 12.20 1404.156 97
5 WENDELL EH/20 1786 IF 05 RLPC IBF H 15:34:48 338.737 13.44 1403.433 96
6 JOHN PRICE/20 805 IF 05 RLPC DC H 15:31:20 335.964 13.38 1403.398 95
7 ROY SHANHO/10 4704 AU 05 GSV BC C 15:03:41 313.594 13.09 1401.901 94
8 ROY SHANHOLTZ 429 IF 05 UPC BC H 15:03:45 2/ 10 13.13 1401.664 93
9 GARRY BAIL/20 5692 IF 05 HHC B H 15:22:49 328.737 13.53 1401.535 92
10 WENDELL EHRHA 1712 IF 05 RLPC BC H 15:35:41 2/ 20 14.37 1400.521 91
11 LEW BURNS/19 360 IF 05 YORK B C 15:35:05 338.193 14.41 1400.249 90
12 GARRY BAILEY 5684 IF 05 HHC BWF C 15:23:35 2/ 20 14.39 1398.937 89
13 GARRY BAILEY 5720 IF 05 HHC B H 15:23:41 3/ 20 14.45 1398.599 88
14 JOHN PRICE 802 IF 05 RLPC R C 15:33:31 2/ 20 15.49 1396.163 87
15 ROY SHANHOLTZ 4741 AU 05 GSV CHSP H 15:06:04 3/ 10 15.32 1393.466 86
16 BOB KOCH/15 164 IF 05 UPC BC 15:57:08 353.479 18.10 1391.408 85
17 ALLEN WEIG/10 315 IF 05 UPC BC H 15:23:52 327.052 16.59 1390.809 84
------------------------------ END DIPLOMAS ----------------------------------


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*United Pigeon Combine 2005 YB Season In Review*

If you have been trying to follow the races of the United Pigeon Combine, the sheer volume of various reports, standings, speeds, diploma winners, etc.
I suggest you review a complete list of all the various reports at:

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi-bin/rac_data/racdata_rac.pl?cgifunction=user

From there you can click on United Pigeon Combine and spend a whole afternoon reading all the reports. I neglected posting the various data from the last two races as they occured as a result of cookie and firewall problems. Now, that the cookie issue has been resolved, which prevented me from logging in, I have decided to save space on this thread, and simply direct readers to the Racing Pigeon Mall, where all the reports are listed. 

The United Pigeon Combine started the season with 95 lofts competing for the fame, fortune and the bragging rights, that comes with being a flier with this competitive organization. Now the season is over, and planning for next season begins again.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*UPC 2005 YB Season Commentary*

I would like to add my personal commentary regarding all the hard work which goes into making a successful year. Anyone who has gotten a bird home on race day in good time, knows the feeling of satisfaction from the months and months of hard work and preperation. The UPC holds an awards banquet to honor various winners, from many different angles. For those readers who may not be familar with how awards are granted, there are different classifications.

On a single race for instance, you will have club, section and combine winners. Over a series of races, indivual birds will acquire points based on their ranking within a particular race. These points are used to measure the performance of a particular bird, relative to the rest of the entire combine.

These points will determine the Champion bird and the Champion loft. Then there are awards for average speed etc. 

They don't have an award for a particular statistic which I uncovered. I noticed that my pigeon mentor, business partner, and good friend Lewis Burns has achieved something very remarkable, at least in my eyes. He was the owner, breeder, and trainer of 4 of the top 8 pigeons in the entire United Pigeon Combine. Mind you, that there were 95 lofts, and thousands of birds competing for these points. A total of 638 birds qualified to earn points, out of thousands of entries. 

Out of these top 638 birds within the United Pigeon Combine, I am listing the top 8 birds. Racing Pigeon Mall has the complete list of birds. 

From a biased, personal perspective, if I could create a 2005 Breeder of the Year Award, I would nominate Lew Burns for this award.

End of year totals:


WinSpeed-3 United Pigeon Combine 11/10/05-23:32
Bird of the Year Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Young Birds

Bird of the Year includes: Hens & Cocks A & B & C Releases

1. 805 IF 05 RLPC DC H 346 Pts 5 race(s) 1097 Miles JOHN PRICE 

-FIRST CULPEPER 09/03/2005 123 Miles 90 points
-SECOND CULPEPER 09/10/2005 123 Miles 32 points
-DANVILLE 10/16/2005 274 Miles 85 points
-THOMASVILLE 10/23/2005 336 Miles 95 points
-SECOND HURT 11/05/2005 241 Miles 44 points

2. 360 IF 05 YORK B C 314 Pts 4 race(s) 949 Miles LEW BURNS 

-FIRST CULPEPER 09/03/2005 125 Miles 53 points
-FIRST HURT 10/01/2005 243 Miles 82 points
-THOMASVILLE 10/23/2005 338 Miles 90 points
-SECOND HURT 11/05/2005 243 Miles 89 points

3. 6043 AU 05 GSV B H 285 Pts 3 race(s) 571 Miles ROBERT COLLISON 

-FIRST CULPEPER 09/03/2005 96 Miles 100 points
-FIRST LOVINGSTON 09/18/2005 165 Miles 88 points
-THOMASVILLE 10/23/2005 309 Miles 97 points

4. 5506 AU 05 GSV B H 277 Pts 3 race(s) 420 Miles KEITH WILKERSON 

-FIRST CULPEPER 09/03/2005 91 Miles 89 points
-SECOND CULPEPER 09/10/2005 91 Miles 97 points
-DANVILLE 10/16/2005 239 Miles 91 points

5. 338 IF 05 YORK BC C 275 Pts 4 race(s) 864 Miles LEW BURNS 

-FIRST CULPEPER 09/03/2005 125 Miles 74 points
-SECOND CULPEPER 09/10/2005 125 Miles 64 points
-DANVILLE 10/16/2005 276 Miles 78 points
-THOMASVILLE 10/23/2005 338 Miles 59 points

6. 54 IF 05 YORK GRIZ C 270 Pts 4 race(s) 936 Miles MATTHEW HOOVER 

-FIRST CULPEPER 09/03/2005 126 Miles 33 points
-FIRST LOVINGSTON 09/18/2005 195 Miles 71 points
-DANVILLE 10/16/2005 277 Miles 96 points
-THOMASVILLE 10/23/2005 339 Miles 70 points

7. 343 IF 05 YORK B H 269 Pts 4 race(s) 905 Miles LEW BURNS 

-FIRST LOVINGSTON 09/18/2005 193 Miles 85 points
-SECOND LOVINGSTON 09/24/2005 193 Miles 93 points
-FIRST HURT 10/01/2005 243 Miles 68 points
-DANVILLE 10/16/2005 276 Miles 23 points

8. 325 IF 05 YORK B C 253 Pts 4 race(s) 872 Miles LEW BURNS 

-SECOND LOVINGSTON 09/24/2005 193 Miles 53 points
-FIRST HURT 10/01/2005 243 Miles 69 points
-THIRD LOVINGSTON 10/29/2005 193 Miles 41 points
-SECOND HURT 11/05/2005 243 Miles 90 points

BIRD OF THE YEAR REPORT (WinSpeed - 3) page 2


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Warren,

I just came on to thank you for all the time you have spent in posting the results of so many races and the winners.

I also wish to congratulate all those who spent many hours in training top birds, and had their birds return home, as well as those who won.

....and *Congratulations to your friend, Lewis Burns, as well as to you for all your achievements this year!*


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> I just came on to thank you for all the time you have spent in posting the results of so many races and the winners.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Treesa,

While I am on a bragging spree, "Little" Matt Hoover, is the Number #1 Jr. Member in the UPC. and guess what....yep another bird in the the top eight.
What is weird about all this ? Half the top eight birds come from the YORK Racing Pigeon Club. The smallest club in the Combine !! and of which I confess, I am a member. You think it is easy flying against these top crack fliers week after week !? I will tell you, they are out to make me look bad !!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Thank you Treesa,
> 
> While I am on a bragging spree, "Little" Matt Hoover, is the Number #1 Jr. Member in the UPC. and guess what....yep another bird in the the top eight.
> What is weird about all this ? Half the top eight birds come from the YORK Racing Pigeon Club. The smallest club in the Combine !! and of which I confess, I am a member. You think it is easy flying against these top crack fliers week after week !? I will tell you, they are out to make me look bad !!



*Well, congratulations should also go to the York Racing Pigeon Club, for such a big achievement. All your hard work paid off.* 

And please send our CONGRATULATIONS out to Matt Hoover, the #1 junior member. Obviously, he is learning from the best.


----------

